# problemi con modem intel [risolto]

## fedeliallalinea

Oggi mi sono deciso di far funzionare il mio modem interno del notebook ibm R40. Il modem in questione e'

```
00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
```

Leggendo un po di post ho visto che mi serviva il pacchetto slmodem. Installo poi vedo che mi serve la versione 2.9.6 con il kernel 2.6. Ok messa la versione giusta carico il modulo slamr e mi crea il device /dev/slarm0 . A questo punto ho provato a configurare il tutto con pppconfig e mi accorgo che non mi crea il device /dev/modem.

Ora il device modem deve essere linkato al slarm0? Io ho provato ma quando faccio partire wvdial o kppp mi dice che il device e' busy. Sicuramente sbaglio da quache parte ma non so dove. Qualcuno di voi sa aiutarmi?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok grazie all'aiuto di Cicci0 in chat ho risolto. Bisognava solo lanciare il demone 

```
# slmodemd &
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora il modem viene interrogato ma quando lancio wvdial non mi si connette dandomi il seguente output

```
# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT0840555555

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT0840555555

CONNECT 50667

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

--> Connected, but carrier signal lost!  Retrying...

--> Sending: ATDT0840555555

--> Waiting for carrier.

You are on node Freesurf pop-be-5-2

Username :NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT0840555555

--> Waiting for carrier.
```

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok grazie all'aiuto di Cicci0 in chat ho risolto. Bisognava solo lanciare il demone 
> 
> ```
> # slmodemd &
> ```
> ...

 

Visto che interessa anche a me (un amico proprio un paio di gg fa ha acquistato un portatile con il medesimo modem), non ho capito se in tutto questo hai lasciato modem che puntava slarm0 o no.

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora qui trovi l'ebuild per la versione 2.9.6, e qui la patch. Compili il tutto con un

```
# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge /usr/portage/path/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild
```

Una volta compilato carichi il modulo

```
# modprobe slamr
```

A questo punto lanci il demone

```
# slmodemd &
```

Che ti creera' il link /dev/ttySL0 ed e' quello che devi usare.

Ora per non lanciare manualmente il demone tutte le volte poi mettere in /etc/init.d il seguente codice:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

        ebegin "Starting SoftLink Modem Driver"

        eval start-stop-daemon --background --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/slmodemd -- --country=ITALY /dev/slamr0

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping SoftLink Modem Driver"

        eval killall slmodemd

        eend $?

}
```

Cosi' puoi aggingerlo al runlevel di default con

```
# rc-update add slmodem default
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Finalmente ho risolto il problema che mi dava. Ho aggiunto in /etc/wvdial.conf la linea

```
Stupid Mode = yes
```

Per che fosse interessato il mio wvdial.conf completo e':

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Stupid Mode = yes

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = phone

Username = user

Password = pass
```

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Stupid Mode = yes
> 
> ...

 

hahahhaha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ma come la chiamano questa modalita'!

E pensare che senza di quella non funge!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

molto interessante, io ho la rev. 04 e sono 3 mesi che ci lotto.

Di solito desisto col solito NO CARRIER.. provero' la tua soluzione. Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Di solito desisto col solito NO CARRIER.. provero' la tua soluzione. Grazie 

 

Facci sapere allora.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> Stupid Mode = yes
> 
> ...

 

eh... denota la bonta' di costruzione di questo tipo di modem  :Smile: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Facci sapere allora.

 

Sicuramente farollo!

----------

## martino18

ciao fedeliallalinea,

ma sei sicuro che il tuo ebuild e il patch non siano invertiti. Come lo applichi il patch poi (si lo so è forse una domanda stupida ma io non l'ho mai fatto.

Sto cercando di installare il modem su un toshiba satellite 3000 che prima aveva un kernel 2.4.22 e RH. Ora sto con un 2.6.3 e ALSA. 

Te usi ALSA? Può provocare ulteriori problemi?

Ciao e grazie,

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> ma sei sicuro che il tuo ebuild e il patch non siano invertiti. Come lo applichi il patch poi (si lo so è forse una domanda stupida ma io non l'ho mai fatto.

 

Non devi applicarla te a mano basta che copi l'ebuild in /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem con il nome slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild e la patch in /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/files con il nome slmodem-2.9.6-makefile-fixup.patch e poi dai un emerge 

```
# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge /usr/portage/path/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild
```

e lui fara' tutto solo.

 *martino18 wrote:*   

> Te usi ALSA? Può provocare ulteriori problemi?

 

Si uso alsa e non ho riscontrato nessun problema.

----------

## Carmine

Salve ragazzi,

la cosa interessa anche a me, quindi Vi domando:

Esiste un modo, che voi sappiate, per compilare lo slmodem-2.9.6

su AMD64?

Termina l'emerge con il seguente errore:

dsplibs.o(.text+0x454b5): In function `V92ModulusEncoder::progress(unsigned char *, unsigned int *)':

: undefined reference to `__divdi3'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [modem_test] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [slmodemd] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/modem'

make: *** [modem] Error 2

Ci sto provando su di un Acer 1501LMi (AMD64 Gentoo 2004.0).

Mii che fatica far funzionare sto notebook.

Saluti

----------

## MyZelF

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> Mii che fatica far funzionare sto notebook.

 

Vorrei avere anch'io questi problemi...  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, credo che tu debba aspettare una release dei driver compatibile con l'architettura AMD64. Hai provato a mandare una mail a Linux-support@smlink.com ?

Ho trovato anche questo post:

http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2004-Mar/1733.html

----------

## Carmine

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve! -MyZelF

Beh, attualmente i problemi che ho sono:

- Modem (ma va!?   :Very Happy:  )

- Porta IR

- 3-in-1 Card reader (Chip Winbond, pare)

- Touchpad (funziona decentemente, ma il click lo devo fare per mezzo dei pulsanti)

- Wireless (anyway non potrei provarlo   :Confused:  )

- Radeon 9600 (si dice che occorra attendere l'estate...e poi l'inverno

per sperare che rimedino ai bug causati dai colpi di calore...)

- Stramaledetti tasti "Fn" (In fase di installazione funzionano molto meglio)

...

Tuttavia, per l'uso che ne faccio (sviluppo sw) la situazione è più

che accettabile.

Sulla macchina a casa, invece...  :Laughing: 

Non ho inviato ancora email @smlink, proprio per il carattere

di _non_ urgenza della cosa. 

Rifaccio la compilazione e poi gli spedisco il pacco con gli errori.

Chissà, magari qualche risposta la danno pure.

----------

## randomaze

 *Carmine wrote:*   

> Non ho inviato ancora email @smlink, proprio per il carattere
> 
> di _non_ urgenza della cosa. 
> 
> Rifaccio la compilazione e poi gli spedisco il pacco con gli errori.
> ...

 

Manda la mail... più mail ricevono e più (forse...) cercheranno di migliorare il lavoro

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   Di solito desisto col solito NO CARRIER.. provero' la tua soluzione. Grazie  
> 
> Facci sapere allora.

 

nulla da fare. ne con questo, ne con

```
*  net-dialup/ltmodem

      Latest version available: 8.26_alpha9-r3

      Latest version installed: 8.26_alpha9-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 876 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.heby.de/ltmodem/

      Description: Winmodems with Lucent Apollo (ISA) and Mars (PCI) chipsets
```

Alcune info prese con scanmodem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ------ dmesg slamr filtered -------
> 
> slamr: module license 'Smart Link Ltd.' taints kernel.
> ...

 

----------

## martino18

ciao fedeliallalinea,

ho provato a usare slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild con il relativo patch e il tutto compilato con 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge --verbose /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild
```

Prima mi ha dato il seguente errore

```
!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/files/digest-slmodem-2.9.6

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
```

poi ho quindi fatto il digest:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild digest
```

e dopo di nuovo il comando

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge --verbose /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild
```

mi ha dato l'errore

```
!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

Qulache suggerimento?

Ciao

Martino

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi dare qualche riga piu' sopra dell'errore.

----------

## martino18

Ecco gli ultimi comandi e il messaggio di errore

```
gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o sysdep_common.o -c sysdep_common.c

gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_test.o -c modem_test.c

gcc -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

gcc -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/modem'

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con un

```
# FEATURES="-sandbox" ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild compile

# FEATURES="-sandbox" ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild install

# FEATURES="-sandbox" ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild merge
```

----------

## martino18

mumble mumble, ecco il risultato della sola prima linea:

```
abulafia root # FEATURES="-sandbox" ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild compile

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) slmodem-2.9.6.tar.gz

>>> Checking slmodem-2.9.6.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

make -C modem all

make -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/build

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/modem'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/modem'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/drivers'

gcc -I/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/build/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.6.3-gentoo-r1

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/drivers'

make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/drivers

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1'

Makefile:406: /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.6/work/slmodem-2.9.6/drivers'

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora trovato. Vai nella cartella arch del tuo kernel

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-version/arch
```

e dai un

```
# ln -s i386 x86
```

e poi un bel

```
# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild
```

----------

## martino18

Grazie mille! Penso che ci avrei messo degli eoni per trovarlo sto problema. 

Ora provo a farlo funzionare.

ciao

----------

## Pat-rizio

Ciao a tutti,

premetto che ho installato la gentoo solo da qualche mese, quindi perdonatemi se chiedo delle fesserie...   :Wink: 

anche io avuto gli stessi problemi di martino18: il comando 

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge --verbose /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild

```

non va a buon fine.

Provando a fare ciò che suggeriva fedeliallalinea:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux-version/arch

# ln -s i386 x86

# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild

```

non riesco ancora a fare l'emerge, perchè ottengo:

```
Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/net-dialup/slmodem/slmodem-2.9.6.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.6; aborting...

```

Cioè per quel poco che ci capisco sembra che io non abbia l' ebuild, ma anche aggiornando il sistema con 

```
emerge sync
```

ottengo sempre lo stesso messaggio di errore...

Qualche idea su come risolvere il problema?

Ciao e grazie per le eventuali risposte.

Pat

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'ebuild e le patch le devi scaricare qualche post piu' sopra ho messo i link.

----------

## martino18

buonanotte a tutti,

dunque riesco a far partire slmodemd senza problemi. All'avvio mi dice

```
 slmodemd &

[1] 9352

abulafia root # SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.6 Apr 19 2004 19:53:03

modem `slamr0' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/3'

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/3' created.

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.

```

ma quando cerco da KPPP di "query modem" mi dice "Unable to open modem" quando ho settato il modem su `/dev/ttySL0'

Eppure mi funzionava sto modem con slmdm 2.7.10 (a parte il fatto che ogni tanto piantava completamente il computer)!

----------

## motaboy

Ciao.

Ieri stavo proprio installando questo modem ad un amico (su un centrino) e ho notato che se tu inserisci a mano il device in kppp esso non viene considerato. Allora ho selezionato /dev/modem, e creato un link simbolico ad esso 

```

ln -s /dev/ttySL0 /dev/modem

```

e dopo ha funzionato.

Inoltre qualche mese fa avevo fatto una patch per kppp per permettere di utilizzare molteplici profili per il modem (invece che uno solo) ma non sarà disponibile fino a kde 3.3. sigh sob (ma questa è un'altra storia, era solo per sfogarmi...  :Laughing: )

Bye!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono arrivati anche i driver 2.9.7 in portage per kernel 2.6. Ora si puo' mergiare senza dovere scaricare l'ebuild.

----------

## SilveRo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Finalmente ho risolto il problema che mi dava. Ho aggiunto in /etc/wvdial.conf la linea
> 
> ```
> Stupid Mode = yes
> ```
> ...

 

Uhm, ho un wvdial.conf identico al tuo e lo stesso modem su un Dell Inspiron 8600, ma quando provo a connettermi, chiamando il mio cellulare:

```
bash-2.05b# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT349xxxxxxx

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT349xxxxxxx

NO DIALTONE

--> No dial tone.

--> Disconnecting at Sat Jul 10 22:29:28 2004

```

Alche' ho provato ad aggiungere:

```
Abort on No Dialtone = off
```

ma non ho risolto il problema; ora mi dice No Dialtone a ripetizione:

```
bash-2.05b# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT349xxxxxxx

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT349xxxxxxx

NO DIALTONE

--> No dial tone.  Trying again in 5 seconds.

--> Sending: ATDT349xxxxxxx

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT349xxxxxxx

NO DIALTONE

--> No dial tone.  Trying again in 5 seconds.

--> Sending: ATDT349xxxxxxx

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT349xxxxxxx

NO DIALTONE
```

e non smette fino a quando non faccio ctrl+c.

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perche', o cosa sto sbagliando? thx  =)

P.S. non so se e' una informazione rilevante, ma ho il telefono con FASTWEB.

----------

## oRDeX

io non uso wvdial, ma uso i soliti script di gentoo (net.ppp0) e il risultato che ho è che se compilo il demone col supporto alsa ottengo un errore dove dice che non trova la periferica

```
# slmodemd --alsa

error: alsa setup: cannot open playback device 'hw:1': Noch such file or directory: error: cannot setup device 'hw:1'
```

se invece non uso il supporto per il suono va tutto ok...apparte per il fatto che nel 70% dei casi in cui provo la connessione , dopo aver mandato ATDT$NUMERO, chat mi restituisce NO DIALTONE...

Qualkche suggerimento?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad usare wvdial per vedere se li va tutto bene

----------

## napo

Sto utilizzando la versione 2.9.9-r2 ma ancora ho problemi di connessione.

Ho seguito tutte le procedure di questo forum, ma ancora non mi funziona.

Da notare che prima che slmodem entrante nel portage avevo seguti tutte le operazioni "a manina" di questo howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68810&highlight=slmodem

Ora non riesco proprio a connettermi, leggendo i messaggi del kernel trovo questo:

```
slamr: mc97 codec is SIL21

slamr: slamr0 is ICH card.

devfs_ml_dev: count not append to parent for slamr0
```

Qualcuno con il problema analogo?

----------

